# GM plans to launch more diesel vehicles in U.S.



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, saw that last night. 

Seems like typical GM flim-flam. We'll build it if people will buy it. Not too strong on commitment or leadership beyond the 2016 Colorado. 

Let's see what comes of it. If the 4.5 litre baby Duramax gets resurrected then I will be a believer (and probably a buyer too.)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Same crap they said a year ago, and the year before that. Less talk, more action! 

Sidenote: still waiting on the 2015 chevy colorado MPG figures, as they finally released some pricing info yesterday. Did hear ALL colorado models will have active grill shutters! Should be interesting to see being 1000lb lighter than a full size what MPG they do get. Yet another bad decision by GM, the diesel version doesn't come out until 2016.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure about right now but a while back the Colorado was offered with a diesel at no extra cost in Australia.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait for that diesel colorado! I may consider getting that depending on the price. And the rumor mill has it that will be release next fall as a 2016 model.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> Looks like they are happy with the sales
> 
> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...-s?cciid=email-autonews-mbs&r=1339B5710912H2U


Hmm.. with the sales figures I've seen... GM's got some low expectations of themselves I guess. Hope the new diesels do well. Looks like other than a few flukes here and there that mostly expose themselves pretty quick, the 2.0 is pretty solid.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

At least they're talking about it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Sidenote: still waiting on the 2015 chevy colorado MPG figures, as they finally released some pricing info yesterday...Should be interesting to see being 1000lb lighter than a full size what MPG they do get.


If the diesel Colorado doesn't get 32+ hwy, it's dead in the water in my opinion. With full-size trucks pushing ever closer to 30 mpg (Dodge is at 28 with their diesel and my guess is Ford is going to flirt with that number with the F-150), no one is going to buy a small truck if it gets the same mileage.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

I've got a order in for a canyon crew cab diesel the second they are available next year


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

PanJet said:


> If the diesel Colorado doesn't get 32+ hwy, it's dead in the water in my opinion. With full-size trucks pushing ever closer to 30 mpg (Dodge is at 28 with their diesel and my guess is Ford is going to flirt with that number with the F-150), no one is going to buy a small truck if it gets the same mileage.


Why not? People bought the Sonoma and the s10's and the rangers and the Dakota. They all got worse fuel mileage than their big brothers did. 

Ford says expect low 30's from their 2.7L ecoboost f150. The ram actually got 38mpg imp in real world testing that car and driver performed. That was quad cab rear wheel drive though. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> Why not? People bought the Sonoma and the s10's and the rangers and the Dakota. They all got worse fuel mileage than their big brothers did.


Yes, during the years when fuel was cheap and mileage didn't really matter all that much. Notice the Sonoma and S10 have been gone for a decade. Also notice the Ranger and Dakota are dead.

Americans aren't big on compact trucks to begin with, so if the diesel Colorado is going to be successful, it needs to be priced well below a full-size and get at least equal if not better milage. Shoot, with gasoline crossovers getting upwards of 32 mpg, a diesel compact truck will need to get at least that to be successful in my opinion.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Needs to get better than a full size no question. Needs more interior room as well


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Needs to get better than a full size no question. Needs more interior room as well
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


More interior room is counter productive to a compact truck, it all comes down to price. If a ******* can get himself into a diesel pickup for an affordable payment, they'll sell


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Main reason I won't even entertain a 1/4 ton truck is because they're so cramped. I'm 6'4" and I feel like I'm way to tall for them as well. When my dad and I sit in a ranger our shoulders touch


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I owned a 2008 Colorado, worst truck ever for me. Had the windshield replaced one time, so I decided to investigate an odd noise while the window was out. Where the A pillar connects to the fire wall etc wasn't even welded, dumb robots forgot. Traded my Colorado in and walked away with a chevy avalanche.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I found this, the ute shown is an older model but in HSV trim beat the Dodge Ram for worlds fastest pick up truck. It can carry 3/4 ton and has plenty of driver room with height and reach adjustment on the steering wheel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRkSBP6ehgU


----------

